# Fem or reg seeds??



## Akitaone1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Do you guys recommend going with the reg seeds over feminized seeds? Is there a greater chance of the plants turning hermie with the feminized seeds? What's the average on the male to female if you get say 10 seeds?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

I do not recommend anything which keeps me out of trouble

There is a great chance that a plant will hermie if the hermie genes are in its dna

The average male female ratio is anyones guess…….I have had all 10 be males and I’ve had all 10 be females , that is why I germinate 50 to a 100 seeds at a time

A lot of the decision to grow depends on what is the goal of the grow?….is it for personal use or is it for commercial use?….questions like that


----------



## greenphene (Jan 17, 2022)

I would chose feminized seeds you know they are females from the start that means you can clone them without wondering if you cloning males it also depends on your mission what are you trying to achieve if you trying to breed I would go regular seeds but for a regular grow I chose feminized every seed is bud


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 5, 2022)

I chose Fem seeds over autos to have more control over my plant's growth. I like the ability to customize Veg and Flower time depending on the results I'm after. I could be wrong (I'm a newbie) but you lose some control with autos don't you? I also hear that topping Auto's is a little more complicated.

Aren't Fem strains a bit stronger than their Ruderalis counterparts?

The big pro to me with autos is that you can leave the lights on 18-6 for the entire grow. If your after fast results, autos should harvest sooner than Femininized. (Again, please correct me if I'm wrong here, I'm learning.)

Sorry to answer your question with questions. Great thread, I'm curious to see what seasoned growers have to say about this.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

I like to experiment.  Never grown autos but feminized and regular seeds have advantages and issues.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 5, 2022)

Seems like the gene pool can be so cloudy anymore at some places. A fem photoperiod is suppose to be better than an auto and a regular photoperiod is suppose to be better than a fem photo of the same strain or something like that. I had a buddy this summer that got 8 out of 10 males from BC Seed Co. 2 summers back I had a Bruce Banner Auto that I would put up against anything here, top of the top shelf stuff, except by the time it was dry it was about 3.5 OZs.  Wouldn't be enough for everyone here to share in a couple puffs. We actually did buy from Herbies a couple days back and we are going to let everyone know how things turn out, picts and all.. I so want to go straight to an alleged good source. I am growing more than I can finish before the next ones come due for harvest.


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

Fem's serve a purpose, small tent growers like myself appreciate the not having to sex plants thingy to assure we
get the 6 plants needed for a run.
But, if I want more robust plants,  I pick thru seeds and choose 9, getting pretty good at finding the females too.. want to get better, study feminized seeds and you'll see a difference.  I went 7 for 9 last run choosing girl seeds out of 40.

Autos...  people still have the stigma of Lowryder 1 in their minds.  these were much lower in potency and was considered cheap balcony weed for the Dutch and low light climate places like Poland..  lacked potency, size etc but again, served a big purpose..

New Gen of Auto's....  LR2 came out with Santa Maria added to her mist and omg what a difference... big breeders began to get into the game introducing their own ruderalis strains making some wicked Autos I'd put up against anything..  not in yield I mean come on..  seed to weed in 75 days..  take a photo period and sex it from the get go to do a fair comparison.. lol.

Not sure about Autos.... I recommend Gabagoo by this guy named Carty... lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Wish my state would allow more than four plants to play with the regular seeds. Would like to add sexing the plants to my talents in my new gig.  Never tried auto as I’ve read prior to these last few posts that they were not as potent as feminized seeds and they didn’t provide a large yield but the 75 day addition and the comments on the Bruce banner and Gabagoo make sense And make me rethink trying them in a future grow…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

I love growing Autos. I grew the the Original Lowryders and they sucked but it was fun. Autos are not the same anymore. Much bigger and much more potent. The Gabagoo is an awesome Auto. It won the contest last month for me.
But I grow photos and Autos. I'm partial to Autos because I can keep the stealth outside easier.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love growing Autos. I grew the the Original Lowryders and they sucked but it was fun. Autos are not the same anymore. Much bigger and much more potent. The Gabagoo is an awesome Auto. It won the contest last month for me.
> But I grow photos and Autos. I'm partial to Autos because I can keep the stealth outside easier.


Stealth? Because they are not as tall?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

I live in Texas where they will hang your ass for growing. I don't live in the country. Got neighbors on both sides and in the back so I'm very careful. 
Here is the last Photo I grew. I made it stealth my way.
Click the link.





__





						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

Cindy 99 She is 10 weeks from seed




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok they looked pretty camouflaged as long as the neighbors don’t come over for a backyard cookout they blended in well and look like tomatoes from a distance I’m sure.


----------



## kevinn (Mar 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I do not recommend anything which keeps me out of trouble
> 
> There is a great chance that a plant will hermie if the hermie genes are in its dna
> 
> ...



how do you sex them  I am sure that you don’t wait for them to flower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2022)

kevinn said:


> how do you sex them  I am sure that you don’t wait for them to flower.



if one knows what to look for , pre-sexing before flower can be done as early as the 4th to 8th node of growth , all the while being in a 16 oz beer cup , which saves unnecessary uppotting of rootbound plants waiting for them to flower


----------



## kevinn (Mar 6, 2022)

That is my problem, I do not know what to look for.


----------

